

Flickr Co-Founders Launch Slack, an email killer - sherrett
http://www.fastcompany.com/3015730/innovation-agents/flickr-cofounders-launch-slack-an-email-killer

======
czottmann
The headline is misleading, and the article eventually clarifies it—Slack is
supposed to be an "email killer" for teams, not everyone.

~~~
junto
I thought the same. It seems to just be yet another group chat clone.

